# Preping new truck (2006 Dodge Ram 2500)



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Long story short, I was on my way to work 2 weeks ago in my 02' F-350 and on coming car lost control and hit me head on, totaled out my truck and had just got done putting on my new Fisher Minute Mount hardware and wiring. Now I just picked up a 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 with 5.9L cummins. I just got the mounting package yesterday for it ($950 :realmad: ) but I need it to plow so what do ya do.... This is the first Dodge I have ever owned, wanted to go with the 5.9L cummins though so figured now was as good of time as any. I bought a set of Timbrens for the front, a heavy duty tranny cooler along with a 12V fan to mount on the cooler to use when plowing. My belief is that with the plow on the cooler won't get near the air flow so the fan should help. I am also going to be getting EFI Live tunning along with an Edge CS monitor to monitor the Boost, Pyro, and Tranny Temps. I just ordered 285/70/R17 BF Goodrich AT's load range E yesterday so those should be on soon as well. Looking for any input on what else to check or prepare for. Thanks!


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have the same truck, no problems at all with keeping it cool. 

Absolutely love my truck .


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

What do you plow in, 4 lock or 4 low? 1st or 2nd gear also? Thanks much!


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've ran 35" tires the past 2 seasons with a 10ft blade and been able to plow 50% of the time in 2wd with weight in the back. When 4wd is needed its always been 4hi. I've never used 4lo. 

I dont mess with the gears, D or R and I always leave my truck in Neutral when its just sitting to allow the transmission to circulate oil. I use Neutral whenever possible including before going into reverse so there is no pressure from D to R. IMO very important to saving your transmission.

Another important thing I do when I start my truck and its cold out is I put it in Neutral. Most people think that just because you started your truck to let it warm up that the transmission will warm up also. But with your truck in P, the transmission fluid is not flowing and is still freezing cold even though your truck is warm. USE NEUTRAL!!

Also go to the stealership and get them to unable your idle control. Very cool feature to use when cold outside.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

cmo18;1361248 said:


> I've ran 35" tires the past 2 seasons with a 10ft blade and been able to plow 50% of the time in 2wd with weight in the back. When 4wd is needed its always been 4hi. I've never used 4lo.
> 
> I dont mess with the gears, D or R and I always leave my truck in Neutral when its just sitting to allow the transmission to circulate oil. I use Neutral whenever possible including before going into reverse so there is no pressure from D to R. IMO very important to saving your transmission.
> 
> ...


What he said - the 48RE is a great transmission but you need to take care of it to keep it happy. As stated, in Park there is no fluid being pumped in the tranny, you need Nuetral to keep it moving. Also, keep it cool which it looks like you have covered. There are other tricks like removing the check ball/valve on the return hose as over time it gets gunked and restricts flow of fluid to the tranny killing it. Depending on the mileage I'd replace the govenor solenoid and pressure solenoid as well since they like to gunk up and fail.

Other than that you seem to have everything covered. Put something in to monitor the temps though.


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I actually have the brand new Borg Warner Solenoids (govenor and pressure) sitting in the glove box right now, I could feel the slight hesitation between 1st and 2nd if you were light on the pedal and read that is was the problem is 99% of the time. I also have to replace the ball.catch on the detent cable as it shifts hard out of park.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Your going to hate the new truck  Plowin snow with the Cummins is very impressive. I hope the Fisher is a V blade.... if not you will never make the engine work.

Watch out for all those power options. No factory trans can take the punishment the Cummis can produce. IMO 06 07 are the best bang for the buck out there...


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, it's an 8'-6" Stainless Steel Fisher X-treame V Plow. I am hoping the stock trans will hold up for at least one or 2 seasons, I got all the piss and vinegar out of me with my powerstroke 6 speed, I am babying this truck because after getting it all setup and ready I won't have the extra $$ to rebuild a trans right away, so naturally that will be the first thing to go...


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

tysonmatc2;1362414 said:


> Yeah, it's an 8'-6" Stainless Steel Fisher X-treame V Plow. I am hoping the stock trans will hold up for at least one or 2 seasons, I got all the piss and vinegar out of me with my powerstroke 6 speed, I am babying this truck because after getting it all setup and ready I won't have the extra $$ to rebuild a trans right away, so naturally that will be the first thing to go...


If the truck has been treated with respect, the transmission will last way longer than a year or two. I know guys who have plowed with the same truck for 10 years and never put a transmission in it.

As stated above, its an excellent transmission. Take care of it and it will take care of you.

Just remember anybody can destroy any transmission


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

plowguy43;1361252 said:


> What he said - the 48RE is a great transmission but you need to take care of it to keep it happy. As stated, in Park there is no fluid being pumped in the tranny, you need Nuetral to keep it moving. Also, keep it cool which it looks like you have covered. There are other tricks like removing the check ball/valve on the return hose as over time it gets gunked and restricts flow of fluid to the tranny killing it. Depending on the mileage I'd replace the govenor solenoid and pressure solenoid as well since they like to gunk up and fail.
> 
> Other than that you seem to have everything covered. Put something in to monitor the temps though.


This is great advice here. Transtar makes a flow through selector valve for your 48RE that allows full flow of fluid in Park if you want to add that, it's a cheap and easy mod that makes dodge transmissions happy. There's also a TqConverter anti drain-back valve that's made from spring steel and that can fatigue. Replace that when you're inside doing the rest of the fun stuff. Both of these mods add up to about $17 in parts.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I should add, check out genos garage for CTD accessories and upgrades. Get the MagHytec Deep 5+ pan on your 48RE while you're at it. The transmission will take about 21qts to change the fluid if you add this. Also, don't chince on fluid, Amzoil, or Real deal name brand ATF+4. I've used the stare brand and it's lacking enough friction modifier to work right. YMMV though, My CTD has all suncoast/Alto Red friction in it.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

I also have an 06 Cummins and was wondering if anyone plows with the winterfront over the radiator, I would like it to help warm up the truck faster but if it is not a good idea I won't bother. Also what are you guys holding your heavy plows with, my Western MVP sags my truck to the bumpstops, anyone doing anything besides Timbrens?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

RAM_ON97;1362459 said:


> I also have an 06 Cummins and was wondering if anyone plows with the winterfront over the radiator, I would like it to help warm up the truck faster but if it is not a good idea I won't bother. Also what are you guys holding your heavy plows with, my Western MVP sags my truck to the bumpstops, anyone doing anything besides Timbrens?


Timbrens and 1100 pounds behind the rear axle.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

cmo18;1361248 said:


> I've ran 35" tires the past 2 seasons with a 10ft blade and been able to plow 50% of the time in 2wd with weight in the back. When 4wd is needed its always been 4hi. I've never used 4lo.
> 
> I dont mess with the gears, D or R and I always leave my truck in Neutral when its just sitting to allow the transmission to circulate oil. I use Neutral whenever possible including before going into reverse so there is no pressure from D to R. IMO very important to saving your transmission.
> 
> ...


Very good post here...change your fluid out in the spring and fall. If you have a stock trans, this will help keep it alive much longer.

Do NOT run any programmers without putting at LEAST a good torque converter and valve body in it. With an aftermarket valvebody, fluid is allowed to flow in park as well as neutral.

If you want the high idle control, but don't want to mess with the dealer, find someone with a Smarty (aftermarket programmer) and have them program the truck on level 1, and then take it right back off. It will automatically enable the high idle and won't cost you a dime.

If you'd like more information on aftermarket stuff, go check out www.competitiondiesel.com...stay away from CumminsForum!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

RAM_ON97;1362459 said:


> I also have an 06 Cummins and was wondering if anyone plows with the winterfront over the radiator, I would like it to help warm up the truck faster but if it is not a good idea I won't bother. Also what are you guys holding your heavy plows with, my Western MVP sags my truck to the bumpstops, anyone doing anything besides Timbrens?


My V10 isn't as heavy as the cummins but it is heavier than the other Gassers and shares the same coils as the cummins, I went with progressive rate coils from Rockauto.com. I can't remember the make but I can check. I'm hoping to put them on tonight and re-mount the plow to see how it holds it and I'll report back. They were fairly cheap at $125 shipped for the pair. Otherwise a lot of guys with the Cummin's go for Supercoils.


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

mnglocker, can you give me links for those parts? I have quite the project to do to my tranny thus far and would like to get all of the parts at once and get it done.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Had my 06 since early 08. Pushes and pulls every day of its life. I find there is more than enough power with the factory settings. Any more and you are playing with fire. 

Lots of weight in the salter to help off set the nose dive with the V plows on the front. Adding Super coils to mine in the new year for the factory springs are mush. Often hitting the bump stops without the plow.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

tysonmatc2;1362563 said:


> mnglocker, can you give me links for those parts? I have quite the project to do to my tranny thus far and would like to get all of the parts at once and get it done.


This would be the Location closest to you:
http://www.transtar1.com/location.asp?ID=96

Give them a call and tell them what you have and you're needs.


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, just called them, he is going to do some checking and call me back. He was not sure about the anti drain back valve but was going to get back to me.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

It's basically a check valve/small leaf spring on the valve body.


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

You wouldn't have anyway of finding out the part number would you? They called me back yesterday after work and the guy had no clue what I was talking about. He was like "well sir there are potentially 7 or 8 different springs" so I told him what I was doing and trying to accomplish and he still had no clue.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I just installed Dodge part number 52113988aa . These are the stiffest factory springs available. Some people say they are too stiff , but my truck weighs 8300lbs without the plow.( fuel transfer tank and full tool box). I think it rides fine. It only raised the front 1 inch. They are just heavier rate.


----------



## Steve8511 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would install the Converter and valve body from these folks.... Because eventually the stock stuff will fail from plowing and or any power increases. 
http://www.goerend.com/


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Good info here, is this true for all transmissions? I have a 00 F-250, does the fluid not flow in park, only nuetral?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Harford13;1365984 said:


> Good info here, is this true for all transmissions? I have a 00 F-250, does the fluid not flow in park, only nuetral?


Nope, pretty much just the Mopar transmissions. GM has as few like that. 4T40e comes to mind...


----------

